# Update on Walter Grey



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am very happy post todays vet visit, Walter Grey the cat weighs 13 lbs even that is a weight loss of 4 lbs 14 oz since I brought him home October 3rd 2015 he weighed a whopping 17 lbs 14 oz. 
Okay thrilled is what I am, vet says that this is an ideal weight for my big boy.

He has be battling megacolon and obesity since then, thanks to a prescription high fiber diet and keeping him out of the dog food Walter is doing well.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is very nice news indeed.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good news! How about a before and after pic!?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks all

here my boy Walt
before







just the other day


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Wonderful news! You're doing great for your big boy!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Good for you and Walter Grey! I should put you in charge of my food intake, I'd like to loose a couple of pounds too.


----------

